# Gigio PSG stipendio da 7 mln più bonus



## admin (24 Luglio 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.

Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Luglio 2021)

perfetto, ora il cerchio si chiuderebbe al top con il milan che elimina il psg in champions.
impossibile, ma sarebbe la degna fine della telenovela.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Luglio 2021)

ILMAGO;2387659 ha scritto:


> perfetto, ora il cerchio si chiuderebbe al top con il milan che elimina il psg in champions.
> impossibile, ma sarebbe la degna fine della telenovela.



Con goal di Tonali da centrocampo e Dollarman che va a farfalle 
Io davvero mi auguro di beccare il Psg e di sbatterli fuori.

Difficile si ma...dai casso !


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Luglio 2021)

Altra conferma che se ne sarebbe andato a prescindere dalla nostra offerta.
In questo caso ho poco da imputare alla società, se hai uno che non accetta trasferimenti e aspetta di andarsene a 0 c&#8217;è poco da fare, se non mandarlo in tribuna e prendere il pepe Reina di turno e dissanguarsi per i portieri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Luglio 2021)

E' chiaro che l'addio di Paratici dalla Juve ha incasinato i piani di Raiola e il psg è stata una soluzione di ripiego dell'ultimo minuto


----------



## pazzomania (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



Ragazzi ne stanno ripulendo l' immagine e basta.

Saranno 7 netti, probabilmente 30 o 40 di commissione di cui gran parte andrà alla famiglia Donnarumma's, e chissà che bonus.

Non fatevi ingannare, è andato anche per questioni sportive ma sicuramente perché gli davano una barca di soldi in piu.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



scusate ma a me se fosse cosi sembra che ne esce meglio donnarumma e peggio il milan eh..

vorrebbe dire che non è andato via per soldi ma per altri motivi il che è preoccupante per certi versi..pensando anche a Calhanoglu

vuol dire che vanno via proprio per il progetto in se..io spero non sia vero

anche perchè a sto punto Dollarumma cosa se prende uguale a qui..a meno che i bonus non siano ridicoli da raggiungere e lo portino al doppio allora il discorso cambierebbe..ma non credo


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387669 ha scritto:


> scusate ma a me se fosse cosi sembra che ne esce meglio donnarumma e peggio il milan eh..
> 
> vorrebbe dire che non è andato via per soldi ma per altri motivi il che è preoccupante per certi versi..pensando anche a Calhanoglu
> 
> ...



Hanno tirato troppo la corda, non pensando che Maldini avesse un altro portiere già preso. Come abbiamo detto sempre, nessuna big aveva da incastrare un portiere. Una volta mollato dal Milan non aveva più potere di alzare il prezzo.


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387668 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ne stanno ripulendo l' immagine e basta.
> 
> Saranno 7 netti, probabilmente 30 o 40 di commissione di cui gran parte andrà alla famiglia Donnarumma's, e chissà che bonus.
> 
> Non fatevi ingannare, è andato anche per questioni sportive ma sicuramente perché gli davano una barca di soldi in piu.



Ne sono convinto anche io.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2387666 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che l'addio di Paratici dalla Juve ha incasinato i piani di Raiola e il psg è stata una soluzione di ripiego dell'ultimo minuto



è chiaro che è stato un ripiego, e che il psg l'abbia preso per fare un favore a raiola e ottenere in cambio qualche suo assistito tipo pobba. Questi sono i portieri che ha attualmente in rosa il psg 







il portiere di certo non era una priorità


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Luglio 2021)

carlocarlo;2387675 ha scritto:


> Hanno tirato troppo la corda, non pensando che Maldini avesse un altro portiere già preso. Come abbiamo detto sempre, nessuna big aveva da incastrare un portiere. Una volta mollato dal Milan non aveva più potere di alzare il prezzo.



Sarà andata proprio così,anche perchè subito dopo lo sbarco di Maignan,girava la voce di una giravolta di Raiola ,che una volta ricevuto il NO secco di Maldini (ormai era già arrivato Maignan),trovandosi all'angolo e senza squadre BIG interessate ad un portiere titolare, aveva proposto Dollarman anche alla Juve,addirittura si vociferava di un ingaggio di "soli" 6 milioni 

E vista la cifra del contratto al Psg,a questo punto penso sia andata veramente così.
Hanno tirato la corda con il Milan convinti che paratici lo portasse alla Juve.

Fortuna ha voluto che Paratici,complice il caso Suarez,sia stato allontanato in fretta e furia.

Quindi almeno per quest'anno non lo vedremo con la maglia dei ladri...ma in futuro...


----------



## Andris (24 Luglio 2021)

non cambierà mai i fatti: ormai è assodato che senza paratici il monegasco abbia provato a ricucire per un rinnovo breve e senza il portiere francese bloccato magari Maldini avrebbe pure ceduto per non perderlo a zero.
il Psg è stato il ripiego con il falso amico Leonardo sempre pronto ad accontentare il maiale da sempre
e lì ha fatto per la prima volta in carriera un quinquennale senza fiatare.

gentaglia da tenere a debita distanza, dalla famiglia al maiale


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



Tra un pò uscirà la notizia che è donnarumma a pagare il psg per giocare : 3mln netti all'anno per 5 anni.
Dopo che ne ha incassati 300 di commissioni.

Brutta gente. Meglio essersi separati.


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387682 ha scritto:


> Sarà andata proprio così,anche perchè subito dopo lo sbarco di Maignan,girava la voce di una giravolta di Raiola ,che una volta ricevuto il NO secco di Maldini (ormai era già arrivato Maignan),trovandosi all'angolo e senza squadre BIG interessate ad un portiere titolare, aveva proposto Dollarman anche alla Juve,addirittura si vociferava di un ingaggio di "soli" 6 milioni
> 
> E vista la cifra del contratto al Psg,a questo punto penso sia andata veramente così.
> Hanno tirato la corda con il Milan convinti che paratici lo portasse alla Juve.
> ...



Per me Donnarumma voleva resta. Senza la Champions avrebbe ottenuto un contratto sicuro per due anni, non potevamo permetterci di perderlo, con la Champions confidava che poteva prendere un ingaggio monster.
Alla fine grazie anche ai rapporti con il Lille noi abbiamo opzionato un portiere buono al costo di 1/5 di Donnarumma. Sono scelte. Forse per entrambi sbagliate, forse per entrambi giuste. Noi tifosi sicuramente ci siamo tolti dalle scatole un tormentone


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2387666 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che l'addio di Paratici dalla Juve ha incasinato i piani di Raiola e il psg è stata una soluzione di ripiego dell'ultimo minuto



come ho sempre detto.

e aggiungo che gli han fatto un piacere a prenderlo. nemmeno uno come leonardo che sta facendo la figura del clown può dare 12 ad un cesso del genere.

saranno tristissimi i fanboy che dicevano che ci ha fatto vincere l'europeo per aver parato gli stessi rigori dei suoi avversari.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2021)

carlocarlo;2387693 ha scritto:


> Per me Donnarumma voleva resta. Senza la Champions avrebbe ottenuto un contratto sicuro per due anni, non potevamo permetterci di perderlo, con la Champions confidava che poteva prendere un ingaggio monster.
> Alla fine grazie anche ai rapporti con il Lille noi abbiamo opzionato un portiere buono al costo di 1/5 di Donnarumma. Sono scelte. Forse per entrambi sbagliate, forse per entrambi giuste. Noi tifosi sicuramente ci siamo tolti dalle scatole un tormentone



Donnarumma non voleva restare, donnarumma, dopo aver rifiutato per anni ogni dialogo per il rinnovo di contratto, pretendeva che il milan pareggiasse l'offerta + le commissioni che altri clubs gli avevano offerto da svincolato.

Questa è una minaccia bella e buona.

L'amore di donnarumma era 'deviato' : ricambia l'amore solo se pareggi l'offerta.
Offerta, ripeto, ottenuta portando volutamente il contratto in scadenza.

Questo è il gioco sporco che il milan gli ha permesso.
Fa male esser trattati cosi.
Io gli avrei fatto portare i palloni a milanello, cosi altro che campione d'europa....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2387698 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non voleva restare, donnarumma, dopo aver rifiutato per anni ogni dialogo per il rinnovo di contratto, pretendeva che il milan pareggiasse l'offerta + le commissioni che altri clubs gli avevano offerto da svincolato.
> 
> Questa è una minaccia bella e buona.
> 
> ...



E quando tu rifiuti un faccia a faccia con una leggenda come Maldini ,rispondendo all'invito con "io faccio quello che mi dice Mino"...ci credo che Maldini poi abbia subito bloccato Maignan.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2021)

In ogni caso, penso sia stata una scelta di raiola. Evidentemente ci ha gudagnato più lui.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



quindi il vantaggio sarebbe la mazzetta a Raiola? Sempre peggio Dollarman


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387701 ha scritto:


> E quando tu rifiuti un faccia a faccia con una leggenda come Maldini ,rispondendo all'invito con "io faccio quello che mi dice Mino"...ci credo che Maldini poi abbia subito bloccato Maignan.



E vorrei ben vedere..

Siamo comunque stati sempre troppo signori con un mostro.
Io non gli avrei fatto vedere il campo per due anni ma gli avrei concesso, da regolamento, di fare solo il riscaldamento e la parte atletica con il gruppo.

Danno economico? 
Può darsi, ma se non altro avremmo lanciato il messaggio che nessuno minaccia il milan.


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387669 ha scritto:


> scusate ma a me se fosse cosi sembra che ne esce meglio donnarumma e peggio il milan eh..
> 
> vorrebbe dire che non è andato via per soldi ma per altri motivi il che è preoccupante per certi versi..pensando anche a Calhanoglu
> 
> ...



L'articolo dice che c'è il bonus etico....con quello mbappe l'anno scorso ha preso 3 milioni, questa stagione 7....basta non parlare male del psg e il bonus è raggiunto


----------



## sacchino (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



Se fosse vero (cosa probabile) vuol dire che Paolo, dopo aver capito la pochezza intellettiva di colui che avrebbe dovuto essere il capitano del Milan, lo ha licenziato.


----------



## sacchino (24 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2387709 ha scritto:


> E vorrei ben vedere..
> 
> Siamo comunque stati sempre troppo signori con un mostro.
> Io non gli avrei fatto vedere il campo per due anni ma gli avrei concesso, da regolamento, di fare solo il riscaldamento e la parte atletica con il gruppo.
> ...



Comunque l'unico Milanista che stima Gigio è Ruiu, tutti gli altri gli augurano le peggior cose sportive.


----------



## sacchino (24 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2387698 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non voleva restare, donnarumma, dopo aver rifiutato per anni ogni dialogo per il rinnovo di contratto, pretendeva che il milan pareggiasse l'offerta + le commissioni che altri clubs gli avevano offerto da svincolato.
> 
> Questa è una minaccia bella e buona.
> 
> ...



Quella del campione d'Europa è una serie di eventi astrali irripetibili, si sono incastrati troppi eventi favorevoli in primis l'errore al dischettodi jJrginho.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



È una baggianata.

Non capisco lo scopo, forse vogliono riabilitare l'immagine di Donnarumma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387669 ha scritto:


> scusate ma a me se fosse cosi sembra che ne esce meglio donnarumma e peggio il milan eh..
> 
> vorrebbe dire che non è andato via per soldi ma per altri motivi il che è preoccupante per certi versi..pensando anche a Calhanoglu
> 
> ...



Devi calcolare la commissione per il verro ...

Si vociferava di una 20 di milioni.

Chissa quanti finiranno nelle mani dei dollarumma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



Convintissimo che l'apice della sua carriera l'abbia già raggiunto, e siano quei due rigori parati qualche settimana fa.
Da adesso si scende...


----------



## Manue (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8




Bah, 
per me è solo un’informazione pilotata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Luglio 2021)

classiche news raioliane per pulire l'immagine del giocatore. Raga ci saranno di mezzo chissà quanti milioni di commissioni tra Raiola e Famiglia Donnarumma che girano via Malta. Sto qui è un mercenario


----------



## Gamma (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



Si ma stiamo parlando del nulla.
I bonus si riferiscono alla vittoria del campionato e della coppa(più che abbordabili, direi), quindi sono praticamente 10M assicurati. È vero che quest'anno ha vinto il Lille, ma quante volte può ricapitare?

Quindi sostanzialmente sono 10M, aggiungeteci le commissioni(secondo me non inferiori ai 20M), metteteci qualche "favore" di Raiola al PSG, et voilà, l'offerta risultava comunque impareggiabile per il Milan.
L'articolo sembra voglia punzecchiare il Milan dicendo che Gigio non è andato via per soldi ma solo per il progetto del PSG, anche rischiando di percepire meno soldi, ma è molto distante dalla realtà.
Il PSG ha più armi per lottare in CL ed è sicuro, ma dà anche più soldi, sia a lui che a Raiola, quindi metterla esclusivamente sul piano sportivo è da ingenui.

Comunque basta, ha firmato e sono settimane che è ufficioso il suo passaggio a Parigi, a cosa serve parlarne ogni giorno?
Il Milan ha preso il portiere con più clean sheet in Europa e che è finito davanti proprio al PSG dei campioni, per questo ci sono stati pochi articoli, o sbaglio?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2021)

sacchino;2387767 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'unico Milanista che stima Gigio è Ruiu, tutti gli altri gli augurano le peggior cose sportive.



Beh , quello innanzitutto non è milanista e poi è amico del geometra. 
Una combo terribile.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2387797 ha scritto:


> È una baggianata.
> 
> Non capisco lo scopo, forse vogliono riabilitare l'immagine di Donnarumma



Donnarumma il benefattore .


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



Io non lo so se sia vero o meno, ma su questo ragazzo più passano i mesi e più cala l'imbarazzo generale. Mi fermo al fatto che non ha nemmeno avuto il coraggio di mettere la faccia, ha chiuso con noi con un post facebook nemmeno scritto da lui, imbarazzo allo stato puro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Luglio 2021)

più che pulirsi l'immagine fa la figura dell'idiota qual è con queste news.


----------



## Gunnar67 (24 Luglio 2021)

E' ovvio che il PSG e' stata un po' una soluzione forzata, vista la serrata a sorpresa di Maldini. Ciò non toglie che una squadretta come il Milan non può permettersi quello che, dopo il ritiro di Neuer, sara' il miglior portiere del mondo. E' un fatto di ambizioni: uno come lui deve lottare per vincere scudetto e CL ogni anno, mica per arrivare "almeno quarti" in Serie A e "provare a passare il girone" in CL.


----------



## sunburn (24 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2387692 ha scritto:


> Tra un pò uscirà la notizia che è donnarumma a pagare il psg per giocare : 3mln netti all'anno per 5 anni.


Pare che la trattativa stesse per saltare perché il psg voleva negare a Donnarumma il permesso di andare dopo gli allenamenti sugli Champs-Élysées per aiutare le vecchiette ad attraversare.


----------



## Milanlove (24 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387669 ha scritto:


> scusate ma a me se fosse cosi sembra che ne esce meglio donnarumma e peggio il milan eh..
> 
> vorrebbe dire che non è andato via per soldi ma per altri motivi il che è preoccupante per certi versi..pensando anche a Calhanoglu
> 
> ...



ma io veramente non capisco cosa ci sia da stupirsi...

Esiste una sola persona dotata di cervello nel mondo, che creda che giocare nel Milan, sia meglio che giocare nel PSG, se sei un giocatore già al top come lo è il portiere titolare della nazionale campione d'europa e miglior giocatore degli europei?

Cosa c'è da stupirsi se Donnarumma preferisca giocare con Neymar e Mbappè piuttosto che con Ibra e Giroud?

E' ovvio che sia andato al PSG per migliorare la sua carriera. Ovvio anche che venga pagato bene, perchè in quelle squadre i giocatori vengono pagati bene.
Poi che prenda 7-8 -10-12 cosa cambia? Il PSG ad oggi ha un appeal che il Milan non può nemmeno sognarselo per un giocatore al top.

Tutte ste storie per un giocatore che ha deciso di andare in un club indiscutibilmente più forte di quello in cui giocava. Non capisco dove stia l'anomalia di questa situazione.


----------



## bonvo74 (24 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387669 ha scritto:


> scusate ma a me se fosse cosi sembra che ne esce meglio donnarumma e peggio il milan eh..
> 
> vorrebbe dire che non è andato via per soldi ma per altri motivi il che è preoccupante per certi versi..pensando anche a Calhanoglu
> 
> ...



Scusa ma è un ragionamento che non ha ne capo ne coda. Se donnarumma e calhanoglu vanno via per "altri motivi" vuol dire per forza che ha sbagliato il Milan?


----------



## Milanlove (24 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2387681 ha scritto:


> è chiaro che è stato un ripiego, e che il psg l'abbia preso per fare un favore a raiola e ottenere in cambio qualche suo assistito tipo pobba. Questi sono i portieri che ha attualmente in rosa il psg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Di certo Donnarumma è anche il migliore per distacco di tutti questi. Il PSG non mi sembra il club che sta a fare i calcoli col bilancino per costruire la rosa. Ad oggi, hanno migliorato tantissimo il ruolo di portiere. E Donnarumma ha migliorato tantissimo la sua carriera, anche solo vincere il campionato sarebbe un qualcosa impossibile da fare da noi nel breve-medio periodo. Se parliamo poi di Champions, fa ridere da dire e pensare, ma il PSG conta 100 volte di più del Milan nella vittoria finale.


----------



## sacchino (24 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2388113 ha scritto:


> ma io veramente non capisco cosa ci sia da stupirsi...
> 
> Esiste una sola persona dotata di cervello nel mondo, che creda che giocare nel Milan, sia meglio che giocare nel PSG, se sei un giocatore già al top come lo è il portiere titolare della nazionale campione d'europa e miglior giocatore degli europei?
> 
> ...



Vallo a dire a Michael Jordan, un vero campione fa la differenza e fa la squadra, il PSG è un accozzaglia di grandi calciatori, se vinci di chi è il merito?


----------



## Kayl (24 Luglio 2021)

Il PSG sta facendo il gioco del Real Madrid pre-Mourinho (che per quanto abbia fallito in ambito europeo dal punto di vista del mercato cambiò in modo fondamentale la mentalità della società, garantendone enormi benefici per i suoi successori), ovvero cambiare mezza squadra ogni anno e poi stupirsi se hanno l'armonia di un orchestra composta da uno col contrabbasso, un cantante metal scream, uno con la fisarmonica e uno con le maracas


----------



## Milanlove (24 Luglio 2021)

sacchino;2388133 ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire a Michael Jordan, un vero campione fa la differenza e fa la squadra, il PSG è un accozzaglia di grandi calciatori, se vinci di chi è il merito?



della squadra.

Penso che il calcio sia uno sport di squadra.

Ma poi che discorso è? Perchè Maignan è venuto al Milan? un vero campione restava al Lille per difendere il titolo per la squadra che lo ha reso grande e per i tifosi che lo tifavano. Quindi Maignan è un poco di buono. E chiunque comprerà il Milan da squadre inferiori alla nostra sono mercenari che per migliorare le loro carriere vanno in club più grandi di quelli in cui militavano.


----------



## Kayl (24 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2388141 ha scritto:


> della squadra.
> 
> Penso che il calcio sia uno sport di squadra.
> 
> Ma poi che discorso è? Perchè Maignan è venuto al Milan? un vero campione restava al Lille per difendere il titolo per la squadra che lo ha reso grande e per i tifosi che lo tifavano. Quindi Maignan è un poco di buono. E chiunque comprerà il Milan da squadre inferiori alla nostra sono mercenari che per migliorare le loro carriere vanno in club più grandi di quelli in cui militavano.



Maignan è venuto al Milan dopo aver fatto gioire i tifosi vincendo il campionato contro gli sceicchi, da miglior portiere, con una vendita che ha garantito plusvalenza alla società. Lui non ha fatto torto a nessuno, ha fatto tutti contenti.


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2021)

Gamma;2387822 ha scritto:


> Si ma stiamo parlando del nulla.
> I bonus si riferiscono alla vittoria del campionato e della coppa(più che abbordabili, direi), quindi sono praticamente 10M assicurati. È vero che quest'anno ha vinto il Lille, ma quante volte può ricapitare?
> 
> Quindi sostanzialmente sono 10M, aggiungeteci le commissioni(secondo me non inferiori ai 20M), metteteci qualche "favore" di Raiola al PSG, et voilà, l'offerta risultava comunque impareggiabile per il Milan.
> ...



Eppure che non vincano il campionato non è un caso cosi remoto, lo hanno perso 3 volte su 10, per i soldi che spendono ogni stagione direi che non sono per niente pochi. 

Parliamoci chiaro, un calciatore del PSG gioca solamente per le gare di CL, perchè il campionato è imbarazzante e non se lo guarda nessuno, a momenti manco un francese se lo guarda.


----------



## Milanlove (24 Luglio 2021)

Kayl;2388146 ha scritto:


> Maignan è venuto al Milan dopo aver fatto gioire i tifosi vincendo il campionato contro gli sceicchi, da miglior portiere, con una vendita che ha garantito plusvalenza alla società. Lui non ha fatto torto a nessuno, ha fatto tutti contenti.



mah, non credo che i tifosi siano contenti di averlo perso. 
E non credo che il Lille, vincitore del campionato, aveva assoluto bisogno di 15 milioni di euro. Semplicemente Maignan avrà spinto per andare al Milan, come è stragiusto che sia. E al Lille i giocatori li vendono a più di 0 euro.
L'unica anomalia del caso Donnarumma è che il Milan l'abbia ceduto a 0. Un'assurdità non averlo mai messo chiaramente in vendita in questi anni ed essersi ridotti a trattare il rinnovo all'ultimo anno di contratto. Abbiamo pensato che si sarebbe convinto sulla base di qualche storia da libro cuore e questo ha semplcemente risposto "voglio vincere qualcosa in carriera".


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2388155 ha scritto:


> mah, non credo che i tifosi siano contenti di averlo perso.
> E non credo che il Lille, vincitore del campionato, aveva assoluto bisogno di 15 milioni di euro. Semplicemente Maignan avrà spinto per andare al Milan, come è stragiusto che sia. E al Lille i giocatori li vendono a più di 0 euro.
> L'unica anomalia del caso Donnarumma è che il Milan l'abbia ceduto a 0. Un'assurdità non averlo mai messo chiaramente in vendita in questi anni ed essersi ridotti a trattare il rinnovo all'ultimo anno di contratto. Abbiamo pensato che si sarebbe convinto sulla base di qualche storia da libro cuore e questo ha semplcemente risposto "voglio vincere qualcosa in carriera".



Sai cosa? Sarebbe bello sapere cosa Gigio ha raccontato a Maldini in questi anni. Che sappia io ha ripetuto sempre che al Milan stava bene, che voleva rimanerci. Maldini ha dato tanta fiducia, troppa al ragazzo evidentemente. In primavera si ricostruiva che il ragazzo avesse detto a Paolo che lui voleva la Champions, che per rimanere voleva giocarla...ecco nemmeno a coppa conquistata è voluto rimanere...l'obiettivo di andare via a zero balenava in testa da anni, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Milanlove (24 Luglio 2021)

Jino;2388165 ha scritto:


> Sai cosa? Sarebbe bello sapere cosa Gigio ha raccontato a Maldini in questi anni. Che sappia io ha ripetuto sempre che al Milan stava bene, che voleva rimanerci. Maldini ha dato tanta fiducia, troppa al ragazzo evidentemente. In primavera si ricostruiva che il ragazzo avesse detto a Paolo che lui voleva la Champions, che per rimanere voleva giocarla...ecco nemmeno a coppa conquistata è voluto rimanere...l'obiettivo di andare via a zero balenava in testa da anni, c'è poco da dire.



Ma a me che Maldini sia un credulone come hai scritto, frega zero. A me dà fastidio assurdo che il Milan bisognoso di denari come non mai non abbia mai messo chiaramente in vendita un giocatore da potenziali 50 milioni.
Maldini, Mirabelli, Leonardo... 3 dilettanti allo sbaraglio che sono stati portati a spasso dallo scemotto Donnarumma.
Un giocatore così era da vendere. Qual'era l'alternativa? Rinnovargli oggi a 6, domani a 7, dopodomani a 8? Questo era il nostro piano? Non esiste che la giustificazione sia nelle bugie di un giocatore. Ma da quando per rinnovare o vendere i contratti si sta ad ascoltare le storielle dei giocatori?
Kessie che storiella ci sta raccontando ora? Dobbiamo credergli?
Calhanoglu che storiella ci ha raccontato?
Romagnoli che storiella ci sta raccontando?

Stiamo facendo fuori milioni su milioni su milioni (parliamo ormai di oltre i cento milioni) per ascoltare le bugie dei calciatori?


----------



## Konrad (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



A me dei Dollarumma interessa solo sapere se il fuoriclasse Antonio ha trovato squadra!!! Lui si che merita uno stipendio più alto di quello che ci ha  in questi anni....


----------



## sacchino (24 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2388174 ha scritto:


> Ma a me che Maldini sia un credulone come hai scritto, frega zero. A me dà fastidio assurdo che il Milan bisognoso di denari come non mai non abbia mai messo chiaramente in vendita un giocatore da potenziali 50 milioni.
> Maldini, Mirabelli, Leonardo... 3 dilettanti allo sbaraglio che sono stati portati a spasso dallo scemotto Donnarumma.
> Un giocatore così era da vendere. Qual'era l'alternativa? Rinnovargli oggi a 6, domani a 7, dopodomani a 8? Questo era il nostro piano? Non esiste che la giustificazione sia nelle bugie di un giocatore. Ma da quando per rinnovare o vendere i contratti si sta ad ascoltare le storielle dei giocatori?
> Kessie che storiella ci sta raccontando ora? Dobbiamo credergli?
> ...



Non è mai stato un giocatore da 50 milioni e mai nessuno se lo è filato, complici molte prestazioni opache da noi perdonate, solo per una serie di combinazioni ha vinto l'europeo ed ora si trova in questa posizione ma diamo tempo al tempo.


----------



## Goro (24 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387653 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Donnarumma al PSG guadagnerà 7 mln di euro a stagione e non 12. Cifra che potrebbe salire con i bonus. Ma meno di Navas, a quota 10 netti.
> 
> Il Milan gliene aveva offerti 8



A me basta che non sia andato direttamente da quegli arroganti juventini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Luglio 2021)

Per me non gioca neanche titolare comunque, al massimo giocherà nella coppa di francia tipo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Luglio 2021)

Mi dispiacerebbe di più se andasse via Calabria, di Donnarumma frega meno di zero. Ero già contro al suo rinnovo ai tempi di Mirabelli, al suo svincolamento ho stappato quello buono, Gianluigi Donnarumma farà la fine di Balotelli, segnatevelo.


----------



## sampapot (25 Luglio 2021)

come è andata penso sia ormai chiaro a tutti...Raiola ha sparato alto pensando di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma ha trovato davanti a sé un uomo che non scende a compromessi (Paolo) e gli ha dato il (meritato) benservito. Rimasti "in mutande" le hanno provate tutte (dai gobbi fino ad un ritorno con la coda tra le gambe) trovando poi una sistemazione a Parigi (qui il maiale è stato bravo...non c'è che dire...il suo lavoro lo sa fare bene, finché il sistema resta questo).
Afferma poi che è andato al PSG per ambizioni di vittoria...è un club che ha solo soldi...niente blasone internazionale...nessuna mentalità vincente (ha esonerato l'allenatore che dopo qualche mese ha vinto la Champions!!!)...però...contento lui...contenti tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2388113 ha scritto:


> ma io veramente non capisco cosa ci sia da stupirsi...
> 
> Esiste una sola persona dotata di cervello nel mondo, che creda che giocare nel Milan, sia meglio che giocare nel PSG, se sei un giocatore già al top come lo è il portiere titolare della nazionale campione d'europa e miglior giocatore degli europei?
> 
> ...



Pur comprendendo il tuo discorso le anomalie ci sono lo stesso : innanzitutto perchè va a giocare in un campionato peggiore della serie A e non può essere la presenza in squadra di grandi campioni o una champions giocata ogni 15 giorni a riscattare una lacuna cosi grossa.
La Ligue 1 è un campionato orribile.

Ci sarebbe poi da discutere anche su come ha lasciato il milan e sulla zero riconoscenza verso chi l'ha cresciuto, si potrebbe discutere della sua comunicazione terribile e di come ha gestito una trattativa in modo vergognoso.


Insomma l'immagine del ragazzo non potrà mai essere ripulita.
Quindi c'è e ci sarà sempre da stupirsi.


----------



## sacchino (25 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2388305 ha scritto:


> Pur comprendendo il tuo discorso le anomalie ci sono lo stesso : innanzitutto perchè va a giocare in un campionato peggiore della serie A e non può essere la presenza in squadra di grandi campioni o una champions giocata ogni 15 giorni a riscattare una lacuna cosi grossa.
> La Ligue 1 è un campionato orribile.
> 
> Ci sarebbe poi da discutere anche su come ha lasciato il milan e sulla zero riconoscenza verso chi l'ha cresciuto, si potrebbe discutere della sua comunicazione terribile e di come ha gestito una trattativa in modo vergognoso.
> ...



Fondamentalmente è stato licenziato, il Milan di proprietà americana non tratta con i ricattatori per cultura in Usa non esiste nulla, si parla sempre chiari sia da una parte che dall'altra.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2021)

sacchino;2388350 ha scritto:


> *Fondamentalmente è stato licenziato*, il Milan di proprietà americana non tratta con i ricattatori per cultura in Usa non esiste nulla, si parla sempre chiari sia da una parte che dall'altra.



Si, sostanzialmente hai ragione ma per l'apoteosi di un popolo un comunicato stampa coi contromaroni me lo sarei aspettato.
Sono certo che se due anni fa avessimo messo fuori rosa minkiarumma o avrebbe firmato piangendo o avrebbe chiesto la cessione ma di certo non avrebbe resistito più di sei mesi da separato in casa.
Lui è forte quando si può nascondere dietro l'unta figura del suo procuratore ma messo faccia a faccia con i suoi limiti è un ominicchio che piagnucola.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2388305 ha scritto:


> Pur comprendendo il tuo discorso le anomalie ci sono lo stesso : innanzitutto perchè va a giocare in un campionato peggiore della serie A e non può essere la presenza in squadra di grandi campioni o una champions giocata ogni 15 giorni a riscattare una lacuna cosi grossa.
> La Ligue 1 è un campionato orribile.
> 
> Ci sarebbe poi da discutere anche su come ha lasciato il milan e sulla zero riconoscenza verso chi l'ha cresciuto, si potrebbe discutere della sua comunicazione terribile e di come ha gestito una trattativa in modo vergognoso.
> ...



capisco,
però prima di tutto la serie A non è certo tutto sto gran campionato. Negli ultimi 10 anni ha vinto 9 volte sempre la stessa squadra. C'è stata più lotta nella Ligue 1 che in serie A negli ultimi 10 anni.
Poi giocare nell'attuale Milan, mi piange il cuore dirlo, vuol dire giocare in una squadra mediocre. Quindi fra giocare nell'attuale PSG o giocare nella splendida serie A in squadre come Roma, Lazio, Milan, Atalanta, io da calciatore sceglierei tutta la vita l'attuale PSG. Conta principalmente la forza della squadra in cui giochi, dopo il campionato. Poi vabbè, lo stipendio, aldilà di quello che dicono, è ovvio che vada a guadagnare di più al psg, quindi c'è anche il fattore economico. Veramente, a parte la riconoscenza, non esiste un motivo per il quale un giocatore al top come Donnarumma giochi in un club ad oggi mediocre (chissà per quanto tempo ancora sarà così), piuttosto che in uno dei più ricchi e forti club del mondo.
La riconoscenza lascia il tempo che trova purtroppo. Niente deve basarsi sulla riconoscenza, altrimenti anche noi stessi faremmo la metà degli acquisti a prezzi più elevati di quelli che facciamo. E' un mondo di professionisti, non di amici e parenti. Tant'è che quando uno mette gli aspetti morali davanti a tutti, quasi sempre diventa un simbolo, un eroe, un esempio... una mosca bianca.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Luglio 2021)

sacchino;2388180 ha scritto:


> Non è mai stato un giocatore da 50 milioni e mai nessuno se lo è filato, complici molte prestazioni opache da noi perdonate, solo per una serie di combinazioni ha vinto l'europeo ed ora si trova in questa posizione ma diamo tempo al tempo.



tempo al tempo, questo ha esordito a 17 anni in serie A. E' diventato titolare inamovibile del Milan e poi della nazionale italiana. Ha vinto gli Europei con l'Italia ed è stato nominato miglior giocatore degli Europei parando 2 rigori in finale. Ora è il portiere titolare di uno dei primi 5 club più forti al mondo.
Tempo al tempo, direi che per ora il tempo ha detto che Donnarumma sembra tutto tranne che un mediocre. Poi si può ipotizzare e gufare l'opposto e speriamo che sarà così.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2021)

Milanlove;2388605 ha scritto:


> capisco,
> però prima di tutto la serie A non è certo tutto sto gran campionato. Negli ultimi 10 anni ha vinto 9 volte sempre la stessa squadra. C'è stata più lotta nella Ligue 1 che in serie A negli ultimi 10 anni.
> Poi giocare nell'attuale Milan, mi piange il cuore dirlo, vuol dire giocare in una squadra mediocre. Quindi fra giocare nell'attuale PSG o giocare nella splendida serie A in squadre come Roma, Lazio, Milan, Atalanta, io da calciatore sceglierei tutta la vita l'attuale PSG. Conta principalmente la forza della squadra in cui giochi, dopo il campionato. Poi vabbè, lo stipendio, aldilà di quello che dicono, è ovvio che vada a guadagnare di più al psg, quindi c'è anche il fattore economico. Veramente, a parte la riconoscenza, non esiste un motivo per il quale un giocatore al top come Donnarumma giochi in un club ad oggi mediocre (chissà per quanto tempo ancora sarà così), piuttosto che in uno dei più ricchi e forti club del mondo.
> La riconoscenza lascia il tempo che trova purtroppo. Niente deve basarsi sulla riconoscenza, altrimenti anche noi stessi faremmo la metà degli acquisti a prezzi più elevati di quelli che facciamo. E' un mondo di professionisti, non di amici e parenti. Tant'è che quando uno mette gli aspetti morali davanti a tutti, quasi sempre diventa un simbolo, un eroe, un esempio... una mosca bianca.



Il campionato in cui si gioca invece è molto importante, per una questione di visibilità settimanale, innanzitutto, ma poi anche per una crescita tecnica.
Tutti i calciatori del psg hanno arrestato la loro ascesa giocando settimanalmente su stadi come Brest,Rennes, Troyes, Metz, ecc ecc.
La serie A tatticamente ancora oggi resta un punto di riferimento per tutti i più grandi tecnici del mondo, laddove invece il campionato francese per gli osservatori è una palestra da cui pescare talenti acerbi.

Sulla grandezza del psg poi ho una mia personale convinzione : è più probabile la champions la alziamo prima noi che loro.
La grandezza non si compra, l'attitudine alla vittoria nemmeno.
Da milanista io posso rispettare il real madrid,il bayern, non il psg.


----------

